# Which oil and hydraulic fluid?



## bucknbass

Picked up my first tractor last weekend. It's a New Holland model 1715 3cyl diesel. Is Rotella 15W40 engine oil correct (same as I use in my F-250 w/a 7.3L diesel)? Standard hydraulic oil OK?


----------



## twentynine

The Rotella is fine.

Standard Hydraulic Oil?

You need to check whether you use hydraulic oil or Hydraulic Transmission Oil or Universal Hydraulic Transmission Oil

You can probably go to the New Holland forum on this site get an answer or go to New Holland website see if they have an online manual for your tractor.


----------

